# I is bald now



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 16, 2012)

Yo, I managed to raise $300 for the Leukaemia Foundation during World's Greatest Shave.

In celebration of this occasion, feel free to post a picture of your handsome bald self.

Before:







AFTEEEERRRRRRR!!!!:


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not bald, I'm almost bald though.
Buzz cuts are clean as fuck


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## petereanima (Mar 16, 2012)

I is meanwhile bald also.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 16, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> I'm not bald, I'm almost bald though.
> Buzz cuts are clean as fuck



Dude, do you attend the Jazz& Rock School in Freiburg?!?
I think I saw you play there (or at least someone who looks exactly like you ) a couple of weeks ago 
My drummer's there, too lol

To stay on topic: I'm balding but I hope I still have 5 to 10 years


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2012)

petereanima is Sergei from Delocated


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## mcleanab (Mar 16, 2012)

I am damn near bald as it is...

However, my chest hair starts at my chin and ends at my feet (I know... TMI!)

With that said, at these theatre conferences I attend and teach at, there are some times fund raisers for worthy causes... sometimes it's one of our own getting sick or just raising funds for a cause that is close to someone we know... anyway, I want to come back to a conference next year and I've offered up my chest hair for the raffle! I think we set $2000 as the minimum I'd do it for!!!


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 16, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Dude, do you attend the Jazz& Rock School in Freiburg?!?
> I think I saw you play there (or at least someone who looks exactly like you ) a couple of weeks ago
> My drummer's there, too lol
> 
> To stay on topic: I'm balding but I hope I still have 5 to 10 years


Dude! Yes that is me! I go to that school!
WHAT THE FUCK
WHO ARE YOU


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2012)

why does it seem like EVERYONE looks like Jens Kidman immediately when they go bald? it's not black ppl that all look alike... not even asians... clearly it's BALD ppl...


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, if you're going to shave the head, you might as well keep going...

At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 16, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.



I can confirm this and second the appeal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, if you're going to shave the head, you might as well keep going...
> 
> At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate shaving my genitals

Its so different.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2012)

I've done it. My gf at the time LOVED that shit. 

I could take it or leave it, honestly. But you really do have to commit one way or the other bc that shit ITCHES... Or maybe that's another problem.


----------



## petereanima (Mar 16, 2012)

Ladies don't like hair in their mouth.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2012)

petereanima said:


> Ladies don't like hair in their mouth.



I think that's why a lot of them shave. I honestly don't really care. But the first chick I went down on didn't shave so I guess, luckily for them, my bar was set low in the beginning... 


And  @ this still technically being on topic...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 16, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> . But you really do have to commit one way or the other bc that shit ITCHES... Or maybe that's another problem.



Indeed!!!! for a few days at least.....


----------



## Lon (Mar 16, 2012)

guys... trim!

give your private parts a buzzcut, no itch, easy to maintenance with a electric razor, does not look like a 10 year old boy and still has all the lady affection advantages.

this is maybe the most epic of wins ever


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 16, 2012)

Lon said:


> guys... trim!
> 
> give your private parts a buzzcut, no itch, easy to maintenance with a electric razor, does not look like a 10 year old boy and still has all the lady affection advantages.
> 
> this is maybe the most epic of wins ever



I dont frequent much 10 year old boys (read:none and you shouldn't either) but I'd be really fucking surprised if a grown man looks the same as a 10 y.o down there, just saying 

EDIT: Buzz cut here, ladies love touching my head 8)


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd go fully bald but my razor doesn't cut that short, I wanted to look like Devin Townsend in the By Your Command video but just couldn't go full bald.


----------



## Lon (Mar 16, 2012)

Daiephir said:


> I dont frequent much 10 year old boys (read:none and you shouldn't either) but I'd be really fucking surprised if a grown man looks the same as a 10 y.o down there, just saying


you'd be surprised how "childish" your usual dong looks without pubic hair if its not attached to a muscled up fat free body... but feel free to ignore some sound advice


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 16, 2012)

Lon said:


> you'd be surprised how "childish" your usual dong looks without pubic hair if its not attached to a muscled up fat free body... but feel free to ignore some sound advice



How about no, my penis does not look like a childs when with a lady friend and she sees it, if you know what I mean


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread with my scrotum... but...

My trick has always been to shave the undercarriage and shaft with a lady razor while in the shower... the kind that have the built in strip:







Then use electric clippers on a zero to trim down the upper area and if you occasionally throw some conditioner on there it will be soft and cushy not stubbly feeling. 

[wtf happened to this thread?! ]


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah definitely Trim.. I remember the first time I shaved.. thought I was going to die from the amount of itch.

On Topic: If I wasn't so damn white I'd love to shave my head, but I think i'd blind people with the shine.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

^ FWIW I've been shaving with that thing for years and zero itch ever. And I don't have a leather scroat it is quite plush I assure you... 





to


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

Do it like a man, none of this girly electric razor technogadgets.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 16, 2012)

^^ true, if you want to be a eunuch.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

It is a scary venture.. Puts hair on your unborn childs chest, or renders you useless at child making. 50/50


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 16, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Do it like a man, none of this girly electric razor technogadgets.



I tried those once (ran out of good razors).


I was walking like a woman for a week.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Do it like a man, none of this girly electric razor technogadgets.


 
Please... your from Australia mate... your nads probably look like Hugh Jackman's face. 





That things not electric, it just has the strip so you don't give your little man a columbian necktie by accident... 

Maybe it would help if I post a NSD (new shave day) pic-story...


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 16, 2012)

This thread 

And in my experience, trimming is the best


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 16, 2012)

The thread began with OP shaving his head to raise money for Leukemia, and now we somehow moved to discussing ball shaving practices...

This type of transition is common practice here at SS.org. Fucking hilarious 

EDIT: Perhaps we could shave our scrotums in the name of testicular cancer research.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

We can make a calander with pictures to sell to raise money


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 16, 2012)

HammettHateCrew said:


>



Seriously, you ARE Jens Kidman and ICM £5.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally have a chance to use this image


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2012)

I wanted to shave my head when I used to have a beard but my parents talked me out of it for fear of me looking like a nazi . And now my girlfriend is terrified at the thought of me going bald (I'm not), so it's out of the question again. /sigh now I'll never be like Devin or Jens.
As for the shaving your junk: there is certainly a problem, one way or the other, if your junk looks like a 10 year old's.


----------



## blaaargh (Mar 16, 2012)

I trim my pubes with the saw blade attachment on my multitool. Get on my level.


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 16, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> I trim my pubes with the saw blade attachment on my multitool. Get on my level.



Man mode, engaged


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Dude! Yes that is me! I go to that school!
> WHAT THE FUCK
> WHO ARE YOU



That rhymed! Wunderbar!

Oh yeah. I wouldn't shave my head. But I definitely shave my balls. I use disposable bic shavers without problems.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 16, 2012)

Fiction said:


>



I LOL'd


----------



## leandroab (Mar 16, 2012)

^
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/190912-how-tell-new-forum-member-experienced-one.html


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 16, 2012)

Was just thinking that .


----------



## brynotherhino (Mar 16, 2012)

This is why i love ss.org

Also, im bald. But I dont have the mustache now, just a beard.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 16, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> I trim my pubes with the saw blade attachment on my multitool. Get on my level.



Aww, how cute.

I use a katana for mine.


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 16, 2012)

I braid mine


----------



## Fiction (Mar 16, 2012)

I have Dreads


----------



## Randomist (Mar 16, 2012)

wut?


----------



## Genome (Mar 16, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, if you're going to shave the head, you might as well keep going...
> 
> At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.



I knew a man who shaved his testicles. He was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery.

He would womanise, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 16, 2012)

Seriously though, what the fuck happened to my thread!?!


----------



## Randomist (Mar 16, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, if you're going to shave the head, you might as well keep going...
> 
> At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.



I think USmarine75 happened to your thread.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 16, 2012)

MANSCAPING 101


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 16, 2012)

@Marine; I just use the duct tape method lol.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah, if you're going to shave the head, you might as well keep going...
> 
> At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## berserker213 (Mar 17, 2012)

this whole thread


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 17, 2012)

I rock the shaved head. In this particular instance, I was also rocking a sweet 'stache for movember. I usually have a beard.






I also trim the boys with a clipper. Razor blades make them nervous.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah I've used the clippers for years just to save cash for other less responsible endevors (like gear of coarse).

Myself on the zero, and my son on the 1/2" every 2wks.


----------



## wlfers (Mar 17, 2012)

You guys are making me jealous... This is me at 16 or so 






Now I have a huge mane of hair at 22. At least once a week I consider buzzing it to a 0 again.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Mar 17, 2012)

So I just found out something...

I have quite a few moles on my head and I found out that if I keep cutting at my head with a razor, I might induce the growth of cancerous cells. Therefore, I have to stop shaving with a razor


----------



## wlfers (Mar 17, 2012)

I never did it with a razor, but as long as you keep the blades of a buzzer level (parallel) to your skin you wont nick or cut anything. The picture above was the only time I ever nicked myself.

The only discomfort comes from the buzzer getting hot after a bit of continuous use.


----------



## avenger (Mar 17, 2012)

I am the opposite of this thread. Long main like locks of hair fall past my shoulders with a nicely trimmed chin beard, no hair below that


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 17, 2012)

avenger said:


> I am the opposite of this thread. Long main like locks of hair fall past my shoulders with a nicely trimmed chin beard, no hair below that


Well look who *isn't* an urban Sasquatch and doesn't have to deal with body hair .




I miss my beard, wish I didn't shave it out of spite .


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I rock the shaved head. In this particular instance, I was also rocking a sweet 'stache for movember. I usually have a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! Can you show a picture of that tattoo? Looks awesome.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 17, 2012)

i'm 20 years old and will probably be bald by age 25 but i'll probably shave it bald before then and keep my beautiful facial hair.


+1 for looking kickass bald!


Just to contribute to the manscaping part of this thread, I let my girlfriend shave me and I shave her. It was her idea.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 18, 2012)

Shaved my head last night, feels fucking awesome. My hairline is running from my face and I'm only 22, also it makes my beard look HUGE now.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 18, 2012)

I want to shave my head now.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 18, 2012)

I finally decided to open this thread.......

A few weeks ago, I tried trimming my pubes for the first time ever. The buzzer was on my sister's razor (razor on one end, buzzer on the other end). I broke the buzzer, and I'm not telling her. I got most of my pubes though.
I don't foresee shaving my head, but it's possible.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 18, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I finally decided to open this thread.......
> 
> A few weeks ago, I tried trimming my pubes for the first time ever. The buzzer was on my sister's razor (razor on one end, buzzer on the other end). I broke the buzzer, and I'm not telling her. I got most of my pubes though.
> I don't foresee shaving my head, but it's possible.



I'd say awkward conversation and potential grossed out sister avoided!


----------



## Fiction (Mar 18, 2012)

Who else but Zebov?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 18, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> I'd say awkward conversation and potential grossed out sister avoided!



I wouldn't have used it if there were other trimmers, but that was the only trimmer at home.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 18, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> I let my girlfriend's mother shave me and I shave her. It was her idea.


 
 Fixed that for you .


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 18, 2012)

From my experience I always found that shit feels better when everything's all smooth and whatnot anyway.  Plus the girlfriend likes it that way.


EDIT: Also, +1 to clippers. Tried razor once. Never. Fucking. Again.


EDIT #2: Just realized how I ironically have peaches as my avatar.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 18, 2012)

Man, Zebov how have you never trimmed before? Actually don't answer that .








And I agree with Peaches, my lady seems to enjoy the fully shaven look.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 18, 2012)

BlastFurnace said:


> Hey! Can you show a picture of that tattoo? Looks awesome.



This is the photo from the artist's portfolio:






/derail.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 18, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> This is the photo from the artist's portfolio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fucking epic.


/continued derail


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 20, 2012)




----------

